# Yellow Anaconda



## Socat731 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi, I have been keeping snakes now for a couple years and I have a question about a particular kind..it is the Yellow Ananconda...I was wondering if these are legal in the 50 US States? I was thinking of getting one as I heard they rarely exceed 7-8ft which is similar to a red tail boa unlike there close friend th Green Anaconda. Basically, I wanna know if these would make a good pet snake??...Btw I know they are very agressive...thanks and please do comment!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

large, aggressive animals that pose a potential risk to one's life if tended to improperly rarely make 'good pets'. Are they interesting and rewarding to keep? Not sure. Haven't kept one myself and don't really want to.

What are your reasons for looking into yellow anacondas and not other options?

I found this caresheet on NERD's website:

http://www.newenglandreptile.com/CareYConda.html

It seems to have some awesome info on it and from what I've heard these folks are very reputable. Their info seems to put another spin on what you were thinking in terms of size - be sure you get a male otherwise you're looking at up to 12' with females, and ultra-rarely 15'-ish. So that's something to think about. They also make mention of making sure you don't get a wild caught specimen, just to ensure that it's more handlable and not so mean.

Good luck in your decision.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

I had a bit of experiences with a young 2.5'er...it wasnt bad at all...it only tried to bit me once because he was just done eating and i was trying to move him from the container back in his tank. Just remember to get a a young captive bred one. They are actually very nice to Handel when small. Just make sure around 50% or even a bit more of the encloser is water as these guys liek to swim. All this being said these things can easily kill you when full grown. make sure when it gets big u always have another person or 2 in the room whenever you handle it.


----------



## Socat731 (Mar 27, 2007)

Yah I was thinking about a captive bred one but I think the risk is too high...if it got out...it would kill my little miniture shnauzer...and I have had aburmese python and these were not really agressive but I could definately see the potential of it..thanks for feedback guys..I may just go with poison dart frogs although their not poisones in captivity


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sorry. I can't help but laugh. From a yellow anaconda to poison dart frogs! What a HUGE jump.

Whatever your decision is keep us updated!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i heard on other forums the yellow maybe smaller, but is much more aggressive and fussier of feedings. why not just go w/ a green? i think they are more better w/ all those new morphs around.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

just by reading your posts i can def say you dont want an anaconda!... cmon, a conda as a "pet"? lol.... we tend to use the term pet pretty losely around here--- stick to your frogs


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

BELIVE me you dont want one i used to work at a pet store we had them from time to time there really really bad pets the green is even worse they bite all the time really skidesh till they get like 4 foot range too well atleast ours were like this? and like stated above to have to have a huge cage for them due to ther water needs


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

febsalien said:


> BELIVE me you dont want one i used to work at a pet store we had them from time to time there really really bad pets the green is even worse they bite all the time really skidesh till they get like 4 foot range too well atleast ours were like this? and like stated above to have to have a huge cage for them due to ther water needs


No offense... but since you worked in an American pet store I'm willing to bet that the majority of - if not all - the ones you got in were wild caught specimens. This would explain their natural tendency towards aggression and general bad attitude/difficulty.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont care if the anaconda is yellow, green, pink, purple etc... they are not pets-


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Mettle said:


> BELIVE me you dont want one i used to work at a pet store we had them from time to time there really really bad pets the green is even worse they bite all the time really skidesh till they get like 4 foot range too well atleast ours were like this? and like stated above to have to have a huge cage for them due to ther water needs


No offense... but since you worked in an American pet store I'm willing to bet that the majority of - if not all - the ones you got in were wild caught specimens. This would explain their natural tendency towards aggression and general bad attitude/difficulty.
[/quote]

none taken yeah they were all wild cought but like 80% of our snakes were and these thing were WAY more aggersive then the outher snakes even the rock pythons we had 
mabye a captive breed could be a little tamer? i still wouldent get one 
this store was in detroit belive me we had no problem selling them some people dont care i guess they just want to be able to say " i own an anaconda"


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, we use to have serpeant safari in the dells and they had a breeding pair of condas- so babies were readily availible.... kinda sad knowing the dells is one of the larger tourist attractions in the us and anyone can walk in and buy an anaconda, baby gator, etc...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

my buddy made the mistake of buting a baby gator he had to move back into his parents house his dad made him get rid of it like 2 weeks later so now the damn thing lives in my bedroom lol keeps me up all night snapping at goldfish and hisses at you when you come in the room these things also make horrable pets thats for sure


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^ to be honest the gator i had was like a little puppy dog- never hissed at me, never even opened his mouth and i took him out alot... i would actually set him down and let him just free lance- pretty cool pet while i had him-


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

ask your lfs.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Gators - like anacondas - shouldn't really be thought of as pets.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Gators - like anacondas - shouldn't really be thought of as pets.


i know i know but if you can belive this he was just gonna " let it go " i couldent let him do that so i took it in didnt want to at first but its starting to grow on me he dont like to be handled but i just enjoy looking at him anyway i dont know what im gonna do with him when he gets bigger but i have family in mississippi and i go there twice a year so mabye ill take him down there?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A captive raised reptile usually will have issues integrating into the wild for a few reasons including the lack of necessary hunting skills, the knowledge of how to cohabitate with others of the same species, how to avoid predators (depending on size)... and worst of all... often a lack of fear of humans.


----------

